# removing GOOP from plastic.



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Is there anyway to do this without destroying the plastic? Will acetone work?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

I use Lighter Fluid


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There is a product called "Goof Off" that will work on goop and lexel. No harm to the plastic.

You can use acetong if you put it on a rag first then rub. Pour it directly on the yak and you got trouble.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks guys, just what I needed to hear.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ruthless said:


> There is a product called "Goof Off" that will work on goop and lexel. No harm to the plastic.
> 
> You can use acetong if you put it on a rag first then rub. Pour it directly on the yak and you got trouble.


Yes...but be careful, there are two similar products. One is the "Goof Off" which should be safe, and the other is called, I think, "Goo-Gone" or something like that. That Goo-Gone stuff will eat through plastic like nobody's business!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Goof Off is solvent based, but if you put it on a rag and wipe, it will not hurt the plastic, just like acetone, xylene, etc.

Goo Gone is citrus and petrolium based, it will also work and you can pour it directly on th plastic.

I have used both on kayaks.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ruthless said:


> Goof Off is solvent based, but if you put it on a rag and wipe, it will not hurt the plastic, just like acetone, xylene, etc.
> 
> Goo Gone is citrus and petrolium based, it will also work and you can pour it directly on th plastic.
> 
> I have used both on kayaks.


OK...got the two confused. Too many darn "G"'s! I knew one ate plastic and the other one didn't. Never could keep them straight. Glad you clarified that or I would have eaten the paint off my car removing the pin-stripes!!!


----------

